# Gangnam Halloween



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Looking at their community website - he already checked in with the HOA...

gangnam-style-halloween-in-leesburg


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Pretty cool. Not quite as slick or refined as the guy in Riverside who got famous for doing this to Party Rock Anthem last year, but pretty good.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Offwhiteknight said:


> Pretty cool. Not quite as slick or refined as the guy in Riverside who got famous for doing this to Party Rock Anthem last year, but pretty good.


Yeah. Too bad about that.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I am always amazed at the creativity that some displays demonstrate. My neighbors would have a cow if I did something like that.


.


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

Its okay....but seriously, this show is a near COPY of the one from last year. Pretty meh...


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I say, that was pretty f'n cool... had to show this to my daughter, and she sang along (in Korean) to this K-pop song.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

My daughter was telling me that programming this type of display is an hour for a few seconds. YMMV.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Was looking through Youtube and seen a lot of these on there from last year. Also noticed that the set up is exactly the same on every house. All 2 story and all of the ground stuff is on the right. Kinda to cookie cutter for me. Cool idea just kind of limited in my opinion. Besides we all complain about the kids that drive up and down the road with the music blaring. (Dang, that last sentence just made me seem soooooo old.)


----------

